# Advice Needed on Cockatoo



## PhilK (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey all.. I have a question I would really appreciate some help on.

My mate has a sulphur crested cockatoo at his house and the situation is like this: the cockatoo is quite old and his father got it when it was grown up (not sure on exact ages). His father bonded with the bird but works in Vietnam 9 months of the year.. as such, the bird is feral to my mate and his mum. It bites and screeches and as such they are too scared to try anything with it, so poor old Charlie sits in a plain old cage allll day with nothing to do but pluck his feathers. He eats nothing but sunflower seeds and my mate really hates him "I don't care if all he eats is seeds hopefully it'll kill him soon".

Anyway he is quite a smart bird, he 'coughs', neighs like a horse and yells at their dog but I feel so sorry for him in that bloody cage, all alone.. I am thinking of asking my mate if I can have him to try and give him a better life, diet etc and rehabilitate him a bit, and his dad can have him when he comes back to Australia for a few months.

My questions are, apart from my Archie I have no experience with birds so would have NO idea how to go about this. Do you think it is too much for me to take on? I think it is going to be very hard, but he couldn't have it worse than he does, right?

Please give me your advice.. be honest with me as I'd love to approach him and ask.

Cheers guys
Phil


----------



## Sarah (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Phil

i adopted a 4year old ecky at the time i already had two eckies, this 4 y old ecky i saw as a rescue he was also in a cage with just plain seed , it took time for him to settle in and get use to a diet of fresh fruit and vegies which i fed mine, but im sure in time it would work with the cockatoo, you would need to give him space and time for him to get use to a new place, new owner and new life. At the moment his current life is like a prison to him, i dont think it could be any worse, if you are able to convince the owners to give him to you, you could start by simply giving him some fresh gum branches to keep him occupied he will enjoy stripping these and slowly introduce changes to his diet, perhaps by putting fruit on a kabob as well as a bowl of mixed parrot mix.

yes he will have some behavioural issues but nothing you couldnt try to work on and improve, i cant guarantee you could fix him , but in time you would build up a trust with him and just take it one step at a time.


----------



## lizardjasper (Apr 10, 2010)

I think you should. Cockatoos usually get attached to one member of a family. In this case, the Dad. The fact that it doesn't like the other family members is no surprise. Take it away from everything it knows and all the "known" family members, and after awhile of knowing you are the one that feeds him, should come around and attach himself to you. But they don't forget, and some can be VERY mean spirited. So if all else fails, you can give him back.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 10, 2010)

there is a big parrot shelter in qld so if all else fails perhaps suggest they give it to the parrot rescue centre.


----------



## Stevo2 (Apr 10, 2010)

You're the only one who can determine if you have the time and constitution to take on the hard work ahead.

It can be done and can take a lot of time and patience. It could also happen overnight, if the bird takes a liking to you 

It needs mental stimulation and a much better diet. It also needs a vet checkup.

Good luck with your decision - feel free to ask any questions; I've got 32years of bird experience behind me and currently have a very happy amazon.


----------



## Wally (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi PhilK,
Sounds like a tricky one giving the bird probably has some mileage on it. I have heard of a lady down here in Vic that runs a sanctuary for Cockatoo's that have been orphaned due to owners passing away etc. I know she is down the the south coast somewhere possibly Queenscliff or Portalington (will do a it of research and see if I can track her down). From what I understand she has had great success with birds that have been with one owner for many years, so obviously it can be done.


----------



## JrFear (Apr 10, 2010)

Ah i love BIG birds i've worked with them for the past 3 years now! every thing from Macaw's, to cocky's and Galah's!

I think you should give it a go but as Sarah said its going to take time especially because its an older bird! Cockatoos can live to 50 even up to 80 years in captivity!

Best thing to do is take him home let him get settled in and then try start trying to get him used to you! With feeding try lots of fresh fruit and veg, seed and even the odd meal worms!
sunflower seeds are very tasty to birds which is why they pick all them out first then get into the other stuff, try taking all or the majority of the sun flower seeds out as they are very fatty and use them as a treat for when your trying to teach him certain things like stepping up and saying hello etc. Even gaining your trust persuade him to hop on to your arm by showing him the seed then putting your arm out for him to step up then reward! When he misbehaves (biting) but him in his cage and don't pay any attention to him dont even look at him and he will realize after time that he has done some thing bad.

I think you should take it on but it will be a challenge and you most probably will get bit!

Best of luck.
Jesse


----------



## PhilK (Apr 10, 2010)

I'll be a vet in not too long, so getting bitten isn't something that worries me as it is an occupational hazard haha.. I realise it'll be a hard road, but I can't see myself doing any harm to him.. worst comes to worst he will be right where he is now, so I can only do good for him really.

I have spoken to my mate who said his family would be more than happy to give me a go, and the more I think of it the more I think it is the right thing to do.. Google has heaps of info on cockatoo rehab and stuff, and with the help of people here and on a parrot forum am part of I feel sure I can help Charlie out!

Expect lots of PMs people.


----------



## JrFear (Apr 10, 2010)

Hahaaaa goood luck mate!


----------



## Sarah (Apr 10, 2010)

thats great news im sure Charlie will welcome the change in environment and diet in time, birds need to be kept stimulated whether its through foraging activities /toys or human interaction without some interaction or activities to keep them occupied they often turn to plucking or other destructive behaviours. So good luck there is plenty of information on the net and there is even a international cocktaoo forum .


----------



## Tsubakai (Apr 10, 2010)

If you have the time and inclination I would suggest you give it a go. We adopted a galah who had started to feather pluck and had only had a diet of seed its whole life. Fortunately he has improved significantly with a proper diet and stimulation. Initially he hated me as I had the task of doing the initial wing clip but now he will put his wings out for me and let me do what I want (within reason). He still shows some behaviours consistent with a stressed bird but they are very mild now and getting better all the time. Its been a very rewarding experience.


----------



## PhilK (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for your support and advice guys. I will go ahead with it..

I am quite nervous, I'll admit. Even about the small stuff like being attacked by him i he is aggressive... don't know how I will help him if he wants to eat me!

Can I have some advice on what I should do over the first few days? I am thinking when I get him to our place to not change anything in his cage etc straight away, or try anything with him. Just leave him in the cage and let him settle in and come t recognise me etc? Will I just read a book by his cage and talk to him and stuff?

How long before I should try changing diet, giving him new toys and putting things inside the cage with him etc?


----------



## anntay (Apr 11, 2010)

try to keep him in one of the main areas of the house and every day take him out side to get some sun. give him a few days and put some toys in him cage or you could get a cat ball toy one with the holes in it and drop it in his cage. that will keep him content for a few days and help him adjust better. good luck


----------



## shelly68 (Apr 11, 2010)

hey change his diet asap if he is only gettin sunflower seeds... a diet consisting of only sunflowers seeds is not a good diet for any larger bird.. and it can cause feather loss, as does them sitting on metal perches... its been a while since i have had cockies and i cant remember exactly why this is so but am sure you will find the information you need through the sources you have listed... also make sure you worm him and mite spray him etc etc.... they do need interaction so some good large bird toys would be great, some music also as i found ours would really settle with a good tune.. 
cheers
shelly


----------



## shelly68 (Apr 11, 2010)

the cat ball toy he will destroy in seconds... not to mention i have seen birds of the male species get their jewles caught in the holes on the balls...


----------



## anntay (Apr 11, 2010)

the cat ball toy he will destroy in seconds... not to mention i have seen birds of the male species get their jewles caught in the holes on the balls... that all depends on the size you, dont get the small ones for that size bird sorry i should of mentiond that. thanks for pointing that out shelly.


----------



## PhilK (Apr 11, 2010)

Righto well I will take that into account. May visit pet shop today to buy him a better diet, and a toy or two. Thanks for your help, I'll post up more when I get him.


----------



## symbol (Apr 11, 2010)

Good on you for taking this proactive approach. I guess the only thing I will say is Cockatoos last for a very very very very very long time. Its a lifetime decision your making. (not to say thats a bad thing) the other thing about cockatoos, is they have an extremely good memory so if you yell at it or hit the cage (not saying you ever would) it will remember for ever! hahahahah


----------



## PhilK (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't plan on yelling at it or hitting its cage, that's for sure.. poor bloke has had enough trouble without me adding to it.

I have spoken more to my mate who tells me Charlie is 26 or 27 so he has been around for ages!


----------



## cuddlykylie (Apr 11, 2010)

good luck


----------



## Kristy_07 (Apr 11, 2010)

Good luck, Phil! You're doing the right thing by getting him out of his current living situation. Be aware - big birds = big responsibility!! They are very smart and, often, very destructive, but very very rewarding animals  It's great to hear that you're and upcoming vet, as I'm sure you understand the responsibility that goes along with rescues. 

As for the first couple of days, I would let the bird tell you how he's feeling and go along with that. If he immediately takes to you and your home, fantastic! If he's shy and unsure, I would do as you said... out him somewhere in the house that is quiet, but not isolated, and be patient. Spending time and reading with him etc is a great idea if he doesn't trust you straight away. And food is often a great incentive with bigger birds, and he will probably jump at the chance of some fruit and veggies if all he's been eating is seed, so use that to your advantage, encouraging him to come to you and take the food (gently! if he snatches or bites, don't give in! he's the victim, but you are in charge  ). Like most rescues, he probably needs love, patience, and some guidance into the right behaviours 

I've got some experience in parrots and rescues, and I'm in Brissy, too, for the next two weeks, so feel free to PM me, and I know there are a couple more people on this site who are very experienced as well. Lone Pine and the other bird sanctuaries already mentioned would be great people to ask for advice, too. 

*GOOD LUCK!*


----------



## PhilK (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks.

This morning I went to the pet shop and bought a bag of Roudybush, which is what I feed my conure. He will be getting that instead of seeds, and once he is weaned onto pellets I will try him with veggies and fruit and the odd nut etc.. hopefully he knows how to eat other food.. though they are clever, I'm sure he'll learn.

The bloke at the pet shop said if his cage is too small he will give me a discount on a cage as it is doing something nice for a bird, and he loves them. He also told me to bring him along when I get him so he can clip his wings for me and give me a hand.. I know peoples views on petshops in general but this guy is a wealth of info and very helpful.


----------



## lizardjasper (Apr 11, 2010)

shelly68 said:


> the cat ball toy he will destroy in seconds... Not to mention i have seen birds of the male species get their jewles caught in the holes on the balls...


:d:d:d


----------



## PhilK (Apr 18, 2010)

What do people suggest as a minimum cage size for sulphur crested cockatoos?

Either of these links good?

Deluxe Parrot Combo Bird Aviary Cage with Play Top - eBay Cages, Birds, Pet Supplies, Home. (end time 18-Apr-10 23:04:16 AEST)

Brand New LARGE metal Parrot/Bird Aviary Cage - eBay Cages, Birds, Pet Supplies, Home. (end time 18-Apr-10 19:37:31 AEST)


----------



## Stevo2 (Apr 18, 2010)

Both of those cages are too small, IMO.

If you have the room I really, strongly, recommend something this size - Double Cage with center divider for Bird Parrot Aviary - eBay Aviaries, Birds, Pet Supplies, Home. (end time 18-Apr-10 20:30:22 AEST)

It needs to be the biggest you can fit in and afford. Anything less is cutting corners at the detriment of the bird.


----------



## PhilK (Apr 18, 2010)

Stevo2 said:


> It needs to be the biggest you can fit in and *afford*. Anything less is cutting corners at the detriment of the bird.


I agree the bigger the better... but I bolded the limiting factor.. Student without a job haha that cage, while awesome, is slightly out of my range.


----------



## xander (Apr 18, 2010)

I got the double cage from ebay and half of it was rusted .
cliveisonmonger.com.au try him.


----------



## Stevo2 (Apr 18, 2010)

Understood. $$ always gets in the way...

Thankfully any vet care will be heavily subsidised, I hope.... lol.

The following cage is the same as one I have as a spare for my Amazon, it would be ok for a Cocky - XXXL 182cm Open Roof Parrot Bird Aviary Cage Metal Tube - eBay Cages, Birds, Pet Supplies, Home. (end time 20-Apr-10 18:42:20 AEST)

Not much more $$ than the ones you've been looking at. 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Macmilliam (Apr 18, 2010)

good luck! id love a crested. they can be very loving birds to


----------



## PhilK (Apr 18, 2010)

That gt_mall looks the seller to go with... I'm not sure on the open topped cages.. It decreases pretty drastically what you can do with the top of the cage re: hanging toys, fruit kabobs etc.


----------



## Stevo2 (Apr 19, 2010)

PhilK said:


> That gt_mall looks the seller to go with... I'm not sure on the open topped cages.. It decreases pretty drastically what you can do with the top of the cage re: hanging toys, fruit kabobs etc.


 
As mentioned, I have one of those cages - I have permanently shut the 'roof' of the cage (screwed tight) as they are an injury risk moreso than loss of ability to use hanging toys, etc. Just because it opens doesnt mean you have to open it.... lol.


----------



## jacorin (Apr 19, 2010)

hey phil,we have a sulpher as well,we were given her because the person already had 2...i had a cage made for her...its 1m square by 6' H......made from 50ml sq mesh.....has 3 perches of thick branches,as they like to chew timber so much....a swivel feeder set up(1 for seed,1 for fresh food) a large water bowl...and has 2 doors .....not too sure on the males...but females like to chew,so we give her cardboard boxes to munch up...then every so often we get an egg ......she doesnt fly much..we open the doors and she climbs out and walks around the patio lololol


----------



## PhilK (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey Jac thanks for that.. where did you get it made?


----------



## jacorin (Apr 19, 2010)

brother in law   ....... i'll get some pics of it a bit later 4 you to look at.....i also had a drawer put in at the bottom to catch all seed and fresh food that she throws out


----------



## PhilK (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah a photo would be great if you could! Post up some photos of your cocky too!


----------



## jacorin (Apr 19, 2010)

aaawww phil...i dont think the mods would like that picture put up  even if they needed a good laugh hahaha


----------



## cris (Apr 19, 2010)

My dad used to have a cockatoo, the only thing i can remember from that is get carpet snake proof mesh on the avairy.


----------



## jacorin (Apr 20, 2010)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=3056&pictureid=28020 here's some pics phil,thats kitc hen window in background,is also on wheels so we can get her out into sun and put hose on her....loves havin a shower lol


----------



## babba007 (Apr 20, 2010)

I had mine in a small avairy. 1.6m x 1.2 I think. He also came in the house alot too. I had it decked out with heaps for him to do, as they get bored very quickly, and when they do they screech.....very, very loudly. Nothing worse than a bored cocky!!


----------



## jacorin (Apr 21, 2010)

got that right babba......mumble grumble bitch moan.....noisy bloody thing.........ours cant fly real well,tho does sometimes...likes to come out of the cage and wander around on the ground and climb on things....dont let her inside tho


----------



## babba007 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine used to stay inside when he was younger. (I was still living at Mum and Dads). We came home from an outing to find foam everywhere. Somehow he managed to open the door of his cage and ripped all the foam stuffing from the seats on the lounge. He also chewed around the window sill. My parents went nuts!!


----------



## jacorin (Apr 21, 2010)

soup??????


----------

